# iPhone bloqué



## viclaude (9 Février 2008)

bonsoir
mon iPhone est bloqué depuis plusieurs heures. Quand je le mets sur la base, il ne se passe rien. Il est actuellement allumé et on voit toutes les icônes. Impossible non plus de synchroniser.
Que faire? Merci de votre aide


----------



## MortyBlake (9 Février 2008)

viclaude a dit:


> bonsoir
> mon iPhone est bloqué depuis plusieurs heures. Quand je le mets sur la base, il ne se passe rien. Il est actuellement allumé et on voit toutes les icônes. Impossible non plus de synchroniser.
> Que faire? Merci de votre aide



Tu as essayé de faire un reset ?

Tu appuies en même temps sur le bouton du dessus et de devant et tu attends qu'il te propose d'éteindre ton iPhone. Tu éteins et tu relances.

Dis nous si ça marche.


----------



## viclaude (9 Février 2008)

Super ça a marché 

Y a vraiment des pros sur ce forum

Merci à toi, mille fois


----------



## MortyBlake (9 Février 2008)

viclaude a dit:


> Super ça a marché
> 
> Y a vraiment des pros sur ce forum
> 
> Merci à toi, mille fois




VOus êtes trop bon, Messire ....


----------



## guiguilap (6 Août 2008)

Bonsoir, je lance une bouteille à la mer...

Cet après-midi, mon iPhone est branché sur mon iMac, comme toujours quand je m'en sers pas... Et d'un coup, je m'interpelle de voir une pomme.

Une 50aine de tentatives de hard reset, mais rien... Aidez moi SVP ! Sachant que je suis en 2.0.1 avec un iPhone EDGE v1. Il est non reconnu par mes deux Macs équipés des dernières mises à jour.

Je vous remercie d'avance, d'autant que je pars en vacances demain matin !


----------



## vleroy (6 Août 2008)

t'as rien de trouvé de mieux pour faire un post???? 

Note que moi j'ai que des bugs avec l'orange comme le sfr (cinq reboot par jour mini)

allez courage et puis tu feras d'autre chose pendant les vacances à ton âge que tripoter ton iphone, car va bien falloir s'occuper des filles 

et bonnes vacances


----------



## Frodon (6 Août 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Bonsoir, je lance une bouteille à la mer...
> 
> Cet après-midi, mon iPhone est branché sur mon iMac, comme toujours quand je m'en sers pas... Et d'un coup, je m'interpelle de voir une pomme.
> 
> ...



Il faut le restaurer, pour ce faire:

1. Connectes l'iPhone a ton ordinateur et lance iTunes sur ce dernier
2. Appuis et MAINTIENT les bouton "Home" (le bouton rond) et veille/extinction (celui en haut) de ton iPhone
3. Il va s'eteindre au bout d'un moment, GARDE TOUJOURS ces boutons appuyés
4. Quelques secondes après la pomme apparait à nouveau. relaches UNIQUEMENT le bouton de veille (en haut) et donc GARDE APPUYE le bouton "Home" (le bouton rond)
5. Ou bout de quelques instants apparait alors un ecran t'invitant à brancher l'iPhone avec iTunes
6. iTunes detecte alors quelques instants après qu'il y a un iPhone en mode restauration, valide le message.
7. Enfin clique sur le bouton "Restaurer" dans iTunes et patiente sans rien toucher le temps que la restauration se fasse.

Une fois la restauration faite, il te proposera de le configurer comme nouvel iPhone ou de recuperer via une sauvegarde. Perso je conseilles de faire comme s'il était nouveau, c'est plus propre, tu devras alors remettres les paramètres (sonnerie, luminosité, délai de veille...etc) toi même.


----------



## flotow (6 Août 2008)

j'ai un iPhone v.1 Orange... pas de soucis 
je joue et tout  (beaucoup beaucoup) et pas de reset a faire (sauf pour un morceau de framework... parce que c'est plus rapide qu'un reboot 

menu+power... ca reboot et tu maintiens menu

ca donne quoi?

edit: grilled :king:


----------



## guiguilap (6 Août 2008)

Merci, je croyais qu'il fallait relâcher les deux. 

Là ça restaure...


----------



## flotow (6 Août 2008)

bah, le hard reset, c'est menu+power... et quand ca repart, tu relaches les deux
la, tu rentres en mode restauration... ce qui n'est pas pareil

bon, stop, c'est pas un forum pour parler bidouilles iphone


----------



## hadrien.eu (7 Août 2008)

C'est carrément lourd ce firmware 2.0. Ça fait la deuxième fois aujourd'hui (première fois en 2.0 la semaine dernière, cette fois en 2.0.1) que ça me fait le même coup. Les deux fois après une tentative de kill de l'AppStore (en appuyant plusieurs secondes sur Home) qui était bloqué depuis 5 minutes. Reboot, et Pomme qui reste affichée pendant 1/4 d'heure. Seule solution : restaurer.

Faut qu'ils se ressaisissent chez Apple ! Ils font de la grosse merde ces derniers temps !


----------



## flotow (7 Août 2008)

ca a l'air d'etre un peu... t'as du bol ou t'en as pas... car ici, aucun soucis... et je joue


----------



## rdana (7 Août 2008)

bonjour je reviens d'une boutique orange cet AM avec un beau iphone 3G tout neuf, branchement sur mon macbook, l'iphone marche puis itunes me propose une mise a jour en 2.01 et depuis... ecran avec la pomme en permanence, restauration impossible même en le branchant sur un autre mac; j'ai essayé le coup des deux boutons puis seulement le bouton home, itune me propose une restauration avec mise a jour que j'accepte, puis au bout d'une minute, message d'erreur 1604 :-( . impossible de faire quoi que ce soi avec l'iphone hormis comme presse papier


----------



## Frodon (7 Août 2008)

rdana a dit:


> bonjour je reviens d'une boutique orange cet AM avec un beau iphone 3G tout neuf, branchement sur mon macbook, l'iphone marche puis itunes me propose une mise a jour en 2.01 et depuis... ecran avec la pomme en permanence, restauration impossible même en le branchant sur un autre mac; j'ai essayé le coup des deux boutons puis seulement le bouton home, itune me propose une restauration avec mise a jour que j'accepte, puis au bout d'une minute, message d'erreur 1604 :-( . impossible de faire quoi que ce soi avec l'iphone hormis comme presse papier



Tu n'as pas interrompu la mise à jour au moins??? La mise à jour peut prendre plus de 10 minutes. Durant tout ce temps l'iPhone affiche une Pomme avec une roue qui tourne. Tant qu'iTunes affiche la fenetre indiquant qu'il travail.

Sinon, essayes la chose suivante : 

1) Supprimes les fichiers qui sont dans <Repertoire Perso>/Bibliothèque/iTunes/iPhone Software Updates

-> Cela obligera iTunes a retéécharger le fichier du firmware

2) Redémarres ton ordinateur, et retente une restauration. 


Si ca ne marche pas, essais avec un autre Mac. 

Si ca marche, il faudra que tu envisages de supprimer tes prefs iTunes et de recréer ta bibliotheque iTunes de zéro, car alors c'est certainement iTunes qui foire.

Si ca foire dans tous les cas, retournes chez Orange qu'ils te change l'iPhone.


----------



## rdana (8 Août 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Tu n'as pas interrompu la mise à jour au moins??? La mise à jour peut prendre plus de 10 minutes. Durant tout ce temps l'iPhone affiche une Pomme avec une roue qui tourne. Tant qu'iTunes affiche la fenetre indiquant qu'il travail.
> 
> Sinon, essayes la chose suivante :
> 
> ...


rien ne marche, j'ai tout viré, itunes, mobile me, preferences, tout reinstallé et toujours le même message. j'ai voulu essayer avec un imac qui traine chez moi mais il est en 10.3.9 
Mon tréo 650 permettait au moins de faire un vrai hard reset avec retour a la config d'usine, sans me pourrir la vie  avec c...rie de connexion a itunes!


----------



## Frodon (8 Août 2008)

rdana a dit:


> Mon tréo 650 permettait au moins de faire un vrai hard reset avec retour a la config d'usine, sans me pourrir la vie  avec c...rie de connexion a itunes!



Bah c'est normalement le but du mode restauration. Ce qui est bizarre c'est que j'ai surfé sur le net et jusqu'à présent j'ai toujours vu des solutions à cette erreur 1604.

Il y a une solution qui est suggéré que tu n'as peut être pas essayé:

Après avoir lancé iTunes et mis l'iPhone en mode restauration. NE PAS cliquer sur restaurer MAIS:

1) Aller dans <Repertoire Perso>/Bibliotheque/iTunes/iPhone Software Update
2) Double cliquer sur la version la plus récente (dans ton cas, iPhone EDGE, ca doit être le fichier "iPhone1,1_2.0.1_5B108_Restore.ipsw").

Là le processus de restauration devrait démarrer tout seul et il devrait restaurer l'iPhone normalement.
Essais ca.


----------



## rdana (8 Août 2008)

ça ne marche pas non plus. quand j'appuie sur restaurer, le processus se lance, extraction du logiciel, puis message "préparation de l'iphone pour restauration" et au bout de 1 minute, message d'erreur. sur l'iphone ça passe du câble usb avec l'icône itunes a la pomme sur fond noir, et une fois le message d'erreur se rajoute la petite roue d'attente en bas de l'écran. a partir de ce moment, l'iphone ne fait plus rien et je ne peux l'éteindre qu'avec les 2 boutons appuyés.
j'ai essayé depuis un nouveau compte admin, nada
je vais faire un essai depuis un autre mac ce soir, sinon retour chez orange :-(


----------



## rdana (8 Août 2008)

Je suis repassé chez orange cet AM. nous avons tenté une restauration depuis le PC du revendeur et toujours le même message d'erreur en cours de restauration. Apple me propose une "réparation" (l'appareil est neuf, je ne l'ai vu fonctionner que 5min) avec pickup par UPS (ce qui veut souvent dire une journée à glander à la maison en attendant le camion). Le délai (prévu) est d'une semaine  et pendant ce temps mon joli forfait iphone tourne...


----------



## flotow (8 Août 2008)

ouais, mais tu t'arranges avec Orange, ils devraient te faire une remise sur le temps ou tu n'auras pas ton téléphone


----------



## guiguilap (8 Août 2008)

Le problème est revenu aujourd'hui, soit une journée après la réinitialisation... Je suis au cybercafé en train de restaurer... 

Heureusement que j'ai reçu mon 3G ce matin... Espérons qu'ils régleront ce bug lors de la prochaine mise à jour, sinon je sens que je vais finir par perdre patience...


----------



## Frodon (8 Août 2008)

rdana a dit:


> ça ne marche pas non plus. quand j'appuie sur restaurer, le processus se lance, extraction du logiciel, puis message "préparation de l'iphone pour restauration" et au bout de 1 minute, message d'erreur. sur l'iphone ça passe du câble usb avec l'icône itunes a la pomme sur fond noir, et une fois le message d'erreur se rajoute la petite roue d'attente en bas de l'écran. a partir de ce moment, l'iphone ne fait plus rien et je ne peux l'éteindre qu'avec les 2 boutons appuyés.
> j'ai essayé depuis un nouveau compte admin, nada
> je vais faire un essai depuis un autre mac ce soir, sinon retour chez orange :-(



Je t'avais dis d'essayer *SANS *APPUYER SUR RESTAURER!!!!

En double cliquant sur le fichier du firmware qui est dans <repertoire perso>/Blibliothèque/iTunes/iPhone Software Update/  (à priori ce fichier: iPhone1,1_2.0.1_5B108_Restore.ipsw).

Ca doit lancer tout seul la restauration *SANS* que tu appuis sur le bouton restaurer!!!


----------



## rdana (8 Août 2008)

quand je double clic sur ce fichier, ça me renvoi sur itunes au niveau de l'onglet iphone mais rien de plus


----------



## Frodon (9 Août 2008)

rdana a dit:


> quand je double clic sur ce fichier, ça me renvoi sur itunes au niveau de l'onglet iphone mais rien de plus



Et l'iPhone est en mode restauration et connecté à l'ordi à ce moment là? Car il faut que ca soit le cas je crois, sinon il ne se passe rien en effet.

Autre technique que tu peux essayer en maintenant la touche "Alt" et en cliquant sur le bouton "Restaurer" (Alt + Restaurer).
Ca doit alors ouvrir un selecteur de fichier dans lequel tu vas selectionner le .ipsw précédement mentionné.


----------



## rdana (9 Août 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Et l'iPhone est en mode restauration et connecté à l'ordi à ce moment là? Car il faut que ca soit le cas je crois, sinon il ne se passe rien en effet.
> 
> Autre technique que tu peux essayer en maintenant la touche "Alt" et en cliquant sur le bouton "Restaurer" (Alt + Restaurer).
> Ca doit alors ouvrir un selecteur de fichier dans lequel tu vas selectionner le .ipsw précédement mentionné.


 oui l'iphone est en resturation; j'ai aussi fait le coup de la touche option mais ca ne change rien, il propose toujours une restauration avec mise a jour. 
j'ai essayé a partir d'un 3ème mac, pareil. en changeant le cable idem, il est vraiment vérolé.


----------



## L_incertitude (10 Août 2008)

Hello,

J'ai suivi la discussion avec intérêt, car j'ai été obligé de passer par une restauration selon la procédure indiquée par Frodon (merci !), l'iPhone ayant planté au moment d'une MAJ d'app' et impossible à redémarrer (blocage sur la pomme).

Je me retrouve donc avec un iPhone tout neuf, synchro refaite, SAUF que toutes les applications n'étaient pas dans iTunes dans la mesure ou j'en ai acheté deux hier via l'iPhone directement, sans avoir fait de synchro depuis. Elles sont donc perdues. Si je tente de les retélécharger sur l'app store, il semble que ce soit la procédure de paiement qui se relance.

J'ai pas très envie de repayer pour deux app tout juster achetées puis perdues à cause d'un plaantage.

Connaîtriez-vous une procédure qui me permettrait de les récupérer ?

Merci d'avance,

Sylvain


----------



## flotow (10 Août 2008)

envoyer un mail a Apple en expliquant comment tu les as perdus (ce que tu dis au dessus) et indique celles qui te manquent... ils devraient t'activer une procedure de téléchargement gratuit uniquement pour ces applications (tu ne peux pas acheter une autre app avec cet 'argent')


----------



## Frodon (10 Août 2008)

L_incertitude a dit:


> Si je tente de les retélécharger sur l'app store, il semble que ce soit la procédure de paiement qui se relance.
> 
> J'ai pas très envie de repayer pour deux app tout juster achetées puis perdues à cause d'un plaantage.



Non, ne t'inquiète pas, même s'il y a une première boite de dialogue qui dit en somme "Souhaitez vous réellement acheter...", elle est suivi par une boite de dialogue qui dit: "Vous avez déjà acheté, si vous souhaitez retelecharger cliquez sur OK".

Bref, tu ne repaieras pas tes achats, acceptes toutes les boites de dialogue et ce sera OK et parfaitement gratuit.


----------



## flotow (10 Août 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Non, ne t'inquiète pas, même s'il y a une première boite de dialogue qui dit en somme "Souhaitez vous réellement acheter...", elle est suivi par une boite de dialogue qui dit: "Vous avez déjà acheté, si vous souhaitez retelecharger cliquez sur OK".
> 
> Bref, tu ne repaieras pas tes achats, acceptes toutes les boites de dialogue et ce sera OK et parfaitement gratuit.


c'est pas comme la musique?


----------



## L_incertitude (10 Août 2008)

Je confirme que le retéléchargement des app' se fait gratuitement, en dépit de la première boîte de dialogue demandant de  confirmer son achat.

Je relance donc la petite question :

C'est pas comme la musique ?

... parce que j'ai aussi perdu un album, fut un temps

Sylvain


----------



## Frodon (11 Août 2008)

L_incertitude a dit:


> Je confirme que le retéléchargement des app' se fait gratuitement, en dépit de la première boîte de dialogue demandant de  confirmer son achat.
> 
> Je relance donc la petite question :
> 
> ...



Non c'est pas comme la musique. La musique tu repayes si tu essais de réacheter (à moins que ca ai changé depuis). Donc pour la musique il faut envoyer un message au support iTunes d'Apple pour qu'il te marque les morceaux perdu comme non teléchargés, et après un petit coup de "Recherche des achats effectués" (dans le menu avancé) et c'est bon.


----------



## roxdujai (11 Août 2008)

rdana a dit:


> Je suis repassé chez orange cet AM. nous avons tenté une restauration depuis le PC du revendeur et toujours le même message d'erreur en cours de restauration. Apple me propose une "réparation" (l'appareil est neuf, je ne l'ai vu fonctionner que 5min) avec pickup par UPS (ce qui veut souvent dire une journée à glander à la maison en attendant le camion). Le délai (prévu) est d'une semaine  et pendant ce temps mon joli forfait iphone tourne...



Même problème que toi!!!! retour apple 

Ce qui me met en colère c'est que si tu paye 30 tu as un retour plus rapide......là je trouve qu'Apple déconne


----------



## flotow (11 Août 2008)

un retour plus rapide? un retour apple, c'est rapide (je trouve)
plus rapide, ca veut dire qu'orange traine moins?


----------



## rdana (13 Août 2008)

suite de mes aventures avec l'iphone...
résumé: achat jeudi dernier d'un iphone 16GO blanc, en panne au bout de 5 min aprés la maj en 2.0.1 le jour même, multiples essais de restauration vains ( sur 2 mac, un pc, en changeant le cable de synchro, en faisant toutes les manips trouvables sur les forums)
Vendredi, demande de prise en charge SAV, et passage d'UPS pour prendre l'iphone aujourd'hui mercredi, soit J+4.
Avec le 15 aout ferié je pourrais m'estimer heureux si je reçois un iphone fonctionnel mardi prochain (J+7)


----------



## roxdujai (13 Août 2008)

Bah moi même ups n'est pas passé aujourd'hui alors J+7 ce serait une bonne nouvelle


----------



## roxdujai (14 Août 2008)

UPS vient de passer....... le coursier avait l'air d'avoir une certaine habitude et pour cause il en récupère au moins 4 par jour!!!!! bon ben maintenant 7 jours à patienter


----------



## Ash 92 (11 Septembre 2008)

bonjour à tous 
bn j'ai 1 très gros problème et j'ai besoin de l'aide des pros svp
bn alors j'ai mon iphone qui blocke depuis des jours et je n'arrive pas à le faire fonctionner.
il blocke tjrs sur la pomme de apple quand j'ouvre mon iphone et il ve pa m'afficher le menu principal.
svp apel à tous les pros de ce forum.
aidez moi svp svp je veux qu'il fonctionne comme d'habitude svp aidez moi please je suis desemparé.
merci de me répondre le plus vite possible et proposez moi toutes les solutions possibles.mes remerciements d'avance.


----------



## MortyBlake (11 Septembre 2008)

Ash 92 a dit:


> bonjour à tous
> bn j'ai 1 très gros problème et j'ai besoin de l'aide des pros svp
> bn alors j'ai mon iphone qui blocke depuis des jours et je n'arrive pas à le faire fonctionner.
> il blocke tjrs sur la pomme de apple quand j'ouvre mon iphone et il ve pa m'afficher le menu principal.
> ...



Oulà !!!!!

Avant tout, dis nous quel modèle d'iPhone tu as (2G ou 3G), Jaibreaké et/ou déSIMlocké si besoin, quels manip tu as déjà faite.

S'il n'y a rien d'impérissable dessus, le mieux est de toute façon de faire une restauration. Il y a de grande chance que celà suffise.

Regarde là déjà.

Courage


----------



## Ash 92 (13 Septembre 2008)

bonsoir 
je lui est rien fait de special il s'est blocké comme j'ai dit l'autre fois sur la pomme et je suis desespéré aide-moi s'il te plait.
dit moi qu'est ce que je doit faire exactement pleease
j'ai oublié son modele mais je crois que c'est 1.1.4 je crois. 
je ne suis pas sure.mais si tu peux m'aider


----------



## Ash 92 (13 Septembre 2008)

et comment la faire cette restauration est-ce que je dois voir la maison de apple???????????


----------



## MortyBlake (14 Septembre 2008)

Ash 92 a dit:


> et comment la faire cette restauration est-ce que je dois voir la maison de apple???????????



Ash,

La première question est : Est-ce que ton iPhone est un ancien modèle (2G) ou le nouveau qui est sorti cet été (3G)

La seconde est : Es-tu sous Orange ou as tu modifié ton Iphone pour l'utiliser sous Bouygues ou SFR

La troisième est : As tu modifié ton iPhone pour mettre des programmes avec installer ou Cydia ?

Ensuite on essayera de le restaurer


----------



## Ash 92 (15 Septembre 2008)

rebonjour à tous bn bas mon iphone je l'ai pri en mai donc je ne crois pas que ce soit un 3G donc c'est un 2G je crois.
deuxièment mon iphone je l'ai pri à Dubai et il fonctionne avec n'importe quel opérateur.
et enfin j'ai  l'icone installer et ses programmes dedans depuis que je l'ai pri donc j'installe des programmes et tous et c'est tous voilà. 
merci beaucoup de m'aider à le restauré merci et stp aide moi avec tous les moyens meeeeeeeerci


----------



## MortyBlake (15 Septembre 2008)

Ash 92 a dit:


> rebonjour à tous bn bas mon iphone je l'ai pri en mai donc je ne crois pas que ce soit un 3G donc c'est un 2G je crois.
> deuxièment mon iphone je l'ai pri à Dubai et il fonctionne avec n'importe quel opérateur.
> et enfin j'ai  l'icone installer et ses programmes dedans depuis que je l'ai pri donc j'installe des programmes et tous et c'est tous voilà.
> merci beaucoup de m'aider à le restauré merci et stp aide moi avec tous les moyens meeeeeeeerci



Bon, on avance.

En fait tu es planté car tu as un iPhone déSIMlocké et Jailbreaké et que tu as sans doute fait une restauration avec un firmware officiel. Il va falloir tout recommencer.
Pour changer avec un jailbreaké tu aurais du utiliser des programme comme Pwnage ou zyphone.

Le dernière question et on va pouvoir y aller c'est ?

Est-ce que tu as changer de système depuis que tu l'as acheté ou est-ce que tu n'as jamais changé de version ?


----------



## Ash 92 (16 Septembre 2008)

nn je n'ai jamais rien changé ni de version ni de système.
t'es tros sympas merci


----------



## MortyBlake (16 Septembre 2008)

Ash 92 a dit:


> nn je n'ai jamais rien changé ni de version ni de système.
> t'es tros sympas merci



Tu as deux solutions (si tu es sur mac),

l'une est gratuite et passe par quickpwn. Tu trouveras le logiciel là. Tu as un tutorial qui t'expliques comment faire là

Tu as également une solution payante qui te guide pas à pas, si tu es inquiet avec la version gratuite,  là , ça coute 30£.

En pratique, le mieux est que tu passes en iTunes 8. Tu restores ton iPhone en 2.1 et tu utilises une des deux versions ci-dessus.

Pour restaurer ton iPhone. Tu l'allumes en restant appuyer sur les deux boutons. Tu le connectes en même temps sur ton dock, iTunes allumé. Au bout de qq secondes il s'éteint. Tu restes appuyé sur le bouton de devant et relachant celui de dessus. Au bout de qq secondes tu es en mode restore et iTunes te demande si tu veux restorer ton iPhone. Tu dis oui, tu le laisse travailler et tu passes à une des deux solutions.

A suivre ...


----------



## Ash 92 (17 Septembre 2008)

bn bas si ça marche je te le dirai je vais essayer et encore merci


----------



## loaly (23 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir
J'ai récupéré un iphone v1 désimlocké, en 1.1.4, et avec un touch screen inopérant (cause chute de l'appareil).
Le précédent utilisateur a enlevé la vitre en mille morceaux (ce qui a duré un bon moment) mais le touhscreen est fendu 2 fois et marche plus.

Bon la raison de ce post est ailleurs.
Ni connaissant rien en iPhone, j'ai essayé avec ma carte sim (neuf.telecom). l'iphone demandait le PIN. Et au lieu de remettre la puce dans mon téléphone et oter le code PIN? j'ai restauré ou mis à jour l'iPhone.
Et là est le gros pb : la restauration s'est arrêtée (ai-je retiré la connexion USB trop tôt ?), et maintenant je me retrouve avec un iPhone qui refuse aussi ma carte sim (entretemps "dépinée", ie. avec code pin oté).

J'ai essayé plein de manip :
- restauration shift avec le fichier : iPhone1,1_1.1.4_4A102_Restore.ipsw >> erreur 1600 je crois bien
- retour à iTunes 7.7 >> iTnes me répond que l'iPhone demande la mis à jour de iTunes en version 8.
- utilisé la carte sim de ma compagne qui est chez orange (code pin oté aussi) >> mêmes messages d'erreur

Bon avez-vous des idées ?
Faut-il jailbreaker ? (j'aurais aimé éviter)

Par ailleurs, est-il possible d'acheter un touchscreen d'occasion (surebay, il n'y a que des articles hongkongais, ya pas ça en france ?) pour réparer cet iPhone mécaniquement (après la réparation du soft) ?

Merci par avance de vos réponses.
PS je suis sous Mac (Tiger)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2008)

Ton iPhone apparaît bien dans iTunes ?


Pour l'écran et les pièces détachées, le seul vrai site sérieux que je connaisse est Think Smart Shop. Essaie de voir si il peut t'avoir un écran.


----------



## languedoc (30 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Non, ne t'inquiète pas, même s'il y a une première boite de dialogue qui dit en somme "Souhaitez vous réellement acheter...", elle est suivi par une boite de dialogue qui dit: "Vous avez déjà acheté, si vous souhaitez retelecharger cliquez sur OK".
> 
> Bref, tu ne repaieras pas tes achats, acceptes toutes les boites de dialogue et ce sera OK et parfaitement gratuit.



Oui, es-tu absolument sûr de ça ? 

J'ai réinitialisé mon PB pour installer Léopard, et comme un sot , je n'ai pas sauvegardé mon dossier "Musique".
J'ai donc perdu mes achats d'applications, Stage Hand, par exemple.
J'hésite à cliquer sur Oui 

Puis-je ?


----------



## guiguilap (30 Octobre 2008)

languedoc a dit:


> Oui, es-tu absolument sûr de ça ?
> 
> J'ai réinitialisé mon PB pour installer Léopard, et comme un sot , je n'ai pas sauvegardé mon dossier "Musique".
> J'ai donc perdu mes achats d'applications, Stage Hand, par exemple.
> ...



Oui, je l'ai moi même fait ! Tu peux, gratuitement !


----------



## Ash 92 (13 Janvier 2009)

morty meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerciiiiiiii t trop trop genial suuuuuper encore merci jnoublirai jamais cke ta fé thanks a lot


----------



## Ade-lin-e (15 Janvier 2009)

jai trouver un iphone et je les débloker (pr pouvoir metre bouyg) et jailbreaker seulmen jarivai pa a avoir du reso avec donc jai tou efacer a partir de mon iphone le telephone entier et ken jlalum jai licone de pwnage tool ki smet et sa bug
je pe pa restorer mon iphone pck ken jle fe sa telecharge la mise a jour ki me di 5min apre ke jai un pb de réso donc jpe pa le restorer
apuyer sur les 2bouton pui lacher celui du o sa march pa nn plu
ke faiiiire ??


----------



## Ade-lin-e (15 Janvier 2009)

et le iphone c le 3G 16go


----------



## yann64 (15 Janvier 2009)

Ade-lin-e a dit:


> jai trouver un iphone et je les débloker (pr pouvoir metre bouyg) et jailbreaker seulmen jarivai pa a avoir du reso avec donc jai tou efacer a partir de mon iphone le telephone entier et ken jlalum jai licone de pwnage tool ki smet et sa bug
> je pe pa restorer mon iphone pck ken jle fe sa telecharge la mise a jour ki me di 5min apre ke jai un pb de réso donc jpe pa le restorer
> apuyer sur les 2bouton pui lacher celui du o sa march pa nn plu
> ke faiiiire ??



prendre des cours d'orthographe et de grammaire le plus rapidement possible. Ensuite on verra pour ton problème


----------



## Petitcoyote91 (17 Janvier 2009)

Je pense plutôt qu'il s'agit d'un enfant et non d'un adulte analphabète. Ceci expliquant sans doute cela, même avec de gros efforts, je ne comprends que la moitié du message; j'espère que les habitués sauront l'aider.


----------



## attila_mordoron (17 Janvier 2009)

Ade-lin-e a dit:


> jai trouver un iphone et ...



Tu en as de la chance, moi je regarde de temps en temps par terre, mais j'en trouve jamais ...


----------



## PO_ (17 Janvier 2009)

Petitcoyote91 a dit:


> Je pense plutôt qu'il s'agit d'un enfant et non d'un adulte analphabète. Ceci expliquant sans doute cela, même avec de gros efforts, je ne comprends que la moitié du message; j'espère que les habitués sauront l'aider.



On va donc dire qu'il s'agit d'un enfant ou d'un adolescent analphabète, ou proche de l'analphabétisme. 

On ne demande pas à tout le monde d'être des prix nobels de littérature, mais d'appliquer les règles de grammaire et d'orthographe de l'école laïque, gratuite et obligatoire, qui date, si je ne m'abuse de Jules Ferry. 

Il y a beau avoir de multiples réformes de l'enseignement et de l'éducation nationale, on n'a pas encore abrogé grammaire et orthographe.


----------



## kamille77 (5 Février 2009)

bonjour, j'ai un iphone ce n'est pas le dernier, je voudrais savoir si il faute une carte sim exprés pour ifone ou par exemple une carte sim orange forfait m6 mobile peut fonctionner dans un iphone? merci de me repondre
(désolé pour les fautes d'orthographes j'ai jamais été forte en orthographe)


----------



## rv.man (5 Février 2009)

ton iphone marche avec toutes les cartes sim de ton opérateur orange. Attention à désactiver le VPN: réglages géneraux ,général, réseau et tu as VPN non configuré et Wi-FI. Si tu va sur internet par Wi-Fi = gratuit, sinon bonjour la consommation.


----------



## digouz (31 Mai 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde,

C'est la première fois qe je viens ici, et évidemment c'est parce que j'ai fait une grosse boulette et que j'ai besoin d'aide.

J'ai un Iphone 2G, qu'un ami m'a acheté aux Etats-Unis et m'a fait débloqué. Je suis sur Bouygues, j'ai Installer mais je n'ai pas mis grand chose comme applications.

Tout à l'heure j'ai voulu justement personnaliser un peu plus mon Iphone et lui ajouter applications, musique et compagnie.

J'ai connecté mon Iphone à Itunes, un message est apparu pour me proposer de le passer en version 1.1.4 (jétais en 1.1.3)

Je me suis dit que c'était un bon début et je me suis lancé.

La manip se fait, à la fin mon Ihpone s'éteintt, un message me dit qu'il va se rallumer et apparaitre dans le fenetre Itunes.

Et là, il se rallume, mais un message dit que ma carte SIm n'est pas valide...

Et tout est bloqué, je ne peux plus rallumer mon Iphone, je dois le connecter à Itunes mais Itunes n'en veut pas...

En bref, je n'ai plus de téléphone...Youpi...

Y a-t-il quelque chose à faire où alors suis-je foutu?

Merci pour votre aide !!!


----------



## Gwen (31 Mai 2009)

Ce n'est pas foutu, mais c'est très très compliqué. EN gros, il faut de nouveau Jaillebreaké ton téléphone avec un logiciel qui remettra le crack en place.

Pour ça, le plus simple est d'utiliser QuickPwn que tu peut trouver sur ce torrent.  Ensuite, renseigne toi sur le net, cela peut bien se passer et être rapide.. mais c'est toujours risqué.


----------



## digouz (1 Juin 2009)

J'ai suivi un tuto pas à pas et mon ihpone est maintenant en etat de marche !!!

Merci beaucoup !!!


----------



## pierre159 (15 Juin 2009)

bonjour a tous.
j'ai un iphone 16giga de 1ére génération et je rencontre quelque probléme avec. Ainsi il y a quelque bug, parfois le tactile ne marche plus et il reste bloquer quand on m'appelle.Lorsque je vais dans mes contact il selectionne un contact et l'appelle sans que je le touche.lorsque je vais dans l'option ipod il selectionne une musique tous seul et il la remet tous le temps. le menu bouge lui aussi tous seul sans que je le touche. Ces probléme arrive réguliérement. Il y a dessus les logiciel cydia,installer,installous. J'ai l'impression que c'est le tactile qui déconne. Que faire ? Il m'a semblé que vous vous y conaissiez enormément la dedans donc svp aidez moi.

en attendant une reponse.
cordialement


----------



## twenty (15 Juin 2009)

Bonjour bonjour,

Depuis 4 jours j'écume les forums francophones et anglophones mais c'est celui-ci qui au final semble le plus pertinent.

Rappel des faits :
Vendredi soir, je tente une mise à jour du firmware : erreur 1013
OK, je tente alors de restaurer une ancienne version, non toujours l'erreur 1013.
Je lis plusieurs forums qui me poussent à utiliser Pwnage qui permet l'utilisation de son iPhone malgré l'erreur 1013.
Je parviens à rendre mon iPhone utilisable mais la SIM reste invalide.
Dimanche, je me décide à aller dans une boutique Orange en ayant au préalable restauré mon iPhone (inexploitable donc à cause de cette erreur) et la nana me sort que la SIM est morte. Elle me la remplace, moi tout content, je repars heureux.
Rentré chez moi, je restaure à nouveau sans succès. Je fais un coup de pwnage et là, yes je retrouve mon iPhone et la SIM semble bien active mais pas de réseau capté.
Je fouine un peu et découvre que le menu sur l'iPhone Réglages/Opérateur a carrément disparu !

Oups

Je découvre alors votre topic et refait tout dans l'ordre :
restauration via les versions déjà téléchargées par iTunes : erreur 1013
suppression de celles-ci et retéléchargement via iTunes, idem, erreur 1013

Je cale.

C'est ma ligne pro, au secours...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2009)

Est ce que tu passes par un HUB en USB ?
Tu as essayé sur une autre machine ?


----------



## twenty (15 Juin 2009)

j'ai un macbook, je passe par une des deux prises de base.
je n'ai pas essayé depuis un autre.
bon ok, j'ai le PC du boulot sous la main, vais essayer tout de suite.
Et bien oui, même erreur 1013

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h44 ----------

!!! Exception at :0:
- BBUReturnBadArgument(5)/16: Can not perform an automatic update to a previous version


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2009)

T'aurai pas essayé un update de la 3.0 avant l'heure ?


----------



## twenty (16 Juin 2009)

Well done Sherlock !

Je l'avais mis dans mon premier post mais le timeout de macge a été plus fort que moi.
J'espère surtout que la sortie du FW officiel arrangera les choses...
Patience, c'est déjà demain.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2009)

Et bien, à demain. 
Jusque là, bouche cousu.


----------



## Gwen (17 Juin 2009)

Alors, toujours bloqué?


----------



## twenty (17 Juin 2009)

c'est gentil les gens de prendre des nouvelles.

Bon j'allais vous informer mais j'attendais la fin du process.

Alors dès ce soir, comme tout le monde, j'ai couru ouvrir l'appli iTunes pour récupérer l'OS 3.0 en cliquant sur "Rechercher les maj". :mouais: argh, c'était tout gris...
Je redémarre Itunes, l'iPhone, essaye à l'envers, toujours pareil.

Le tout pour le tout, je clique une ènième fois sur "Restaurer" et là oh Miracle il me propose de DL l'OS 3.0 !
La suite je vous la fait courte :
dl, install, svg, restau d'une précédente svg, re svg et le voilà enfin fonctionnel (là tout juste lorsque j'écris cette ligne).

Ouf, fin de la sueur froide !

Merci de votre aide et de votre support, toujours aussi pro chez macgé.
@+


----------



## manuee (20 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, excusez moi de m'immiscer dans cette conversation mais j'ai le même problème que cette personne ( Iphone acheté sur ebay et bloqué à cause de mise à jour de itunes ) Je suis allée sur votre lien proposé pour quickpwn. Je ne sais pas lequel prendre (je suis sur windows) et quand j'en prends un, le fichier téléchargé ne peut pas s'ouvrir. J'ai déjà regardé pas mal de sites sur ce problème mais vous semblez le plus proche de mon soucis, surtout le premier à apporter une vraie réponse.
Merci


----------



## twinworld (20 Juillet 2009)

faut prendre celui-ci QuickPwn-225-2-zip


----------



## manuee (20 Juillet 2009)

bon ça y est j'ai pris le dossier mais le problème c'est que la manipe s'arrête car dans la case à coté de la touche browse il est marqué Iphone 1,2_2.2 et juste en dessous c'est marqué que le correct IPSW doit avoir le "filename" qui doit commencer par  iphone 1,2_3.O. Puis à peine la recherche lancée, une longue phrase rouge en anglais me reparle de ça.
Je suis désolée si je ne suis pas très clair mais ce n'est pas très évident pour moi, je m'y connais pas.
Merci


----------



## twinworld (20 Juillet 2009)

mince ! comme j'ai pas jailbreaké mon téléphone, j'ai du mal à être très précis. Mais le problème a l'air de venir du fait que le Quickpwn téléchargé est pour une version de l'OS qui ne correspond pas à celle qui est installée sur votre iPhone. Vous aviez quelle version sur votre iPhone ? 


Dans vos explications, et comme j'ai pas les instructions sous les yeux, j'ai du mal à déceler si vous avez un OS 2 sur votre iPhone et du coup ça serait la version de Quickpwn qui serait trop récente ou si c'est l'inverse. 

Si c'est la version de Quickpwn qui est trop récente par rapport à l'OS installé sur votre iphone, sur le site, il y a des versions plus anciennes : Quickpwn22.zip ou Quickpwn21-1.zip. Il faut peut-être essayer avec une de ces versions.


----------



## manuee (21 Juillet 2009)

heu, je ne sais pas ce que c'est l'OS.... je vais essayer de regarder avec les deux quickpwn que vous avez proposé.
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h21 ----------

non ça ne fonctionne pas avec les deux versions de quickpwn. J'en suis là juste à cause d'une mise à jour, j'aurais dû me douter qu'avec un iphone débloqué les mises à jours étaient pas possibles....
Si jamais vous avez une autre idée, je suis preneuse!
Merci


----------



## twinworld (21 Juillet 2009)

manuee a dit:


> Si jamais vous avez une autre idée, je suis preneuse!


peut-être en suivant ce tuto 
http://www.tux-planet.fr/jailbreak-dun-iphone-3g-avec-quickpwn-sous-windows/
il y a un élément de plus : iphone1,2 2.2 5G77 Restore.ipsw peut-être que c'est ce qu'il vous manque.


----------



## manuee (21 Juillet 2009)

non ça ne marche toujours pas. L'iphone est pourtant restauré mais à chaque fois ça bloque. L'ipsw et la version du firmware qui est pas bonne et pourtant j'ai suivi exactement ce que disait le tuto.
Ca veut dire quoi alors? Il n'y a aucun moyen de retrouver l'iphone?


----------



## twinworld (21 Juillet 2009)

ça bloque où ? vous avez toujours un message qui vous dit que la carte SIM est bloquée ?


----------



## manuee (21 Juillet 2009)

ça bloque dès que je fais la manipe avec l'ananas, au moment où j'appuie sur BROWSE, je mets le firmware téléchargé et qq secondes après ça bloque. Puis ça me met aussi que la carte sim fonctionne pas quand il est reconnu sur itunes.


----------



## manuee (21 Juillet 2009)

est ce que ça viendrait pas de la version de itunes? je lis souvent qu'il faut *mettre à Jour ou restaurer l' iPhone avec le firmware officiel Apple estampillé 2.2.1 depuis iTunes. Mais comment on fait? Mon tel est restauré de toute façon.*


----------



## twinworld (21 Juillet 2009)

là, j'arrive au bout de ce que je peux faire. Mon iPhone est pas jailbreaké, alors "l'ananas" et les subtilités du programme de jailbreak, je connais pas. Je suis désolé. 

S'il y a vraiment personne pour vous aiguiller, et si vous voulez impérativement avoir un iphone qui fonctionne, il faudra peut-être songer à prendre une nouvelle carte SIM, un abonnement chez un opérateur et à réactiver votre iphone.


----------



## manuee (21 Juillet 2009)

ok merci en tout cas d'avoir pris du temps pour essayer de m'aider


----------



## twinworld (21 Juillet 2009)

de rien. je suis désolé de pas pouvoir faire plus


----------



## elmecx (26 Septembre 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Il faut le restaurer, pour ce faire:
> 
> 1. Connectes l'iPhone a ton ordinateur et lance iTunes sur ce dernier
> 2. Appuis et MAINTIENT les bouton "Home" (le bouton rond) et veille/extinction (celui en haut) de ton iPhone
> ...


Bonjour,
J'ai fait tout ça mais rien ne marche! Si je fais hard reset le truc reste pendant des heures sur le pomme avec la ptite roue qui tourne.
Que faire?
Merci d'avance


----------



## max.vn (2 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, 

J'ai reçu d'une amie son ancien iPhone v1. Le problème c'est qu'il est bloqué sur l'image indiquant qu'il faut le connecter a iTunes. Il m'est impossible de faire une restauration, et ce, avec n'importe quel firmware. J'obtiens à chaque fois le message suivant : "l'iPhone "iPhone" n'a pas pu être restauré. Une erreur inconnue s'est produite (23)" . J'ai eu aussi le même message d'erreur mais avec erreurs inconnues n° 23,1600,1604.

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider svp !!

D'avance, merci.

Max.vn


----------



## loris1162 (13 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous.

J'ai besoin d'aide de pros svp. J'ai un problème avec mon iphone 3G, qui est en version 3.1.2. J'ai voulu faire une mise a jour avec mon iphone, et l'écran de mon iphone est resté bloqué avec le signe de iTunes, et la prise sur l'écran. a chaque fois que je l'allume il y'a ses 2 images qui s'affichent. Aidez moi svp je ne sais vraiment pas comment m'y prendre !

Merci d'avance.

Loris


----------



## Gwen (14 Novembre 2009)

Il faut le brancher sur ton ordinateur et lancer iTunes.

Ton iPhone n'était pas Jaillebraké par hasard?


----------



## l'ancien (30 Juillet 2010)

MortyBlake a dit:


> Tu as essayé de faire un reset ?
> 
> Tu appuies en même temps sur le bouton du dessus et de devant et tu attends qu'il te propose d'éteindre ton iPhone. Tu éteins et tu relances.
> 
> Dis nous si ça marche.





salut, j'ai mon iPhone qui beug a fond là... J'ai Besoin de votre aide s'il vous plait..
en fait quand on touche l'écran il s'éclair mais la touche d'en haut ne répond pas, la touche d'en bas le fait s'éclairer lorsqu'il s'obscurcie
en fond d'écran il y aun message ( on me propose fermer ou répondre) seulement je ne peut faire aucune opération car il s'est bloqué ( GROS BEUG ??? )

c'est un 3G, je l'ai djailbraiker et débloqué a partir de cydia afin d'utiliser bouygues.

Merci de me répondre


----------



## mch9274 (18 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas une pro de la technologie (vous dire, je n'ai pas trouvé comment créer une nouvelle discussion, je répond donc à une discussion existante), mais j'ai vu que vous étiez connecté et donc peut être susceptible de m'aider...
Mon Iphone 3GS est bloqué suite à une manipulation mystérieuse de ma fille de 2 ans. Résultat des courses : je suis sur l'écran éteindre (j'ai imaginé rebooter la bête)... mais le mode tactile ne fonctionne pas ! Je ne peux donc ni éteindre l'Iphone, ni répondre quand on m'appelle... Bref, le désespoir !
Si une bonne âme pouvait me venir en aide, ce serait super.
Un grand merci


----------



## twinworld (18 Octobre 2010)

vous avez essayé de restaurer l'iPhone en passant par iTunes ?


----------



## motardyam (26 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour

j'ai un problème avec mon iPhone que j'ai récupéré d'un ami

c'est un 2G et il reste bloqué en mode appel d'urgence ou avec l'image câble USB via iTunes, mais impossible de le connecter, car ni mon pc (win 7) ni iTunes ne veulent le reconnaître j'ai essayé de réinstaller iTunes, mais rien .

Il est ni désimloquer ni autre il ne fonctionne quavec "orange"

j'ai essayé aussi de le forcer en l'éteignant avec les 2 boutons appuyer et des que la pomme apparaît je relâche  le bouton du haut, mais rien !!

Comment faire pour arriver à sortir de ce pétrin ?

merci d'avance


----------



## motardyam (3 Janvier 2011)

re bonjour et avant une très bonne année 2011 !!
j'ai essayé aujourd'hui de voir si ça venai de mon pc et j'ai donc branché 2 autres iphone que j'ai gentillement emprunté a mes élèves !!
ils sont reconnus nikel par Itunes car je pensait que ça venai de mon cable usb
je rebranche mon Iphone mais rien ne se passe !!
je tente le mode DFU mais rien non plus !!
comment faire pour arriver a ce que mon iphone soit reconnu ?


----------



## christellec (23 Avril 2011)

Bjour,
Mon iphone 3g est jailbreaké et desimlocker et erreur de ma part, j ai pensé bien faire en le restaurant et mettant a jour sur itune !!!
Depuis ecran en permanence sur une demande de connexion a itune, (cable avec fleche vers le logo itune)
En le branchant, itune le detecte comme "iphone en recuperation, à restaurer"
Alors je le restaure et apres quelques minutes, tout s arrete avec un msg d erreur itune (erreur 1015!)
Je sais pas koi faire. j'ai essayer le systeme hard reset, non plus !
Solutions ???????
Merci a tous de me repondre et de m aider.
Christelle


----------



## rasta89 (2 Novembre 2011)

bonsoir j ai besoin de votre aide s'il vous plait,,

J'ai mon iphone 3g qui est bloquer pour 6 483 421 minutes exactement parce que le code de securiter a ete mal entrer par un imbecile qui s'ammusait,,ce qui equivaut a plus de 6 ans,,
j'ai vraiment besoin de l'appareil,,QUE FAIRE ?? quelqu'un a une idee ?


----------

